# Steuerung und Pneumatik zusammen in einem Schaltschrank.



## Chriz (24 Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Ich hab letzte Woche eine Anlage gesehen, wo in einem großen Rittalschrank die gesamte Elektrotechnik (Einspeisung, Steuerung, Sicherheitstechnik, Panel etc.) und die komplette pneumatische Steuerung untergebracht war (Wartungseinheit, Ventile, Verteiler etc.).
Mein erster Gedanke war, dass ich das trennen und so wie dort nicht aufbauen würde.
Mein zweiter Gedanke war wie dies Wohl in der VDE geregelt ist bzw überhaupt erlaubt ist?
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung in dem Bereich?

Danke schonmal für eure Beiträge.

MfG

Chriz


PS. Die Anlage steht in der SChweiz


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (24 Februar 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, wie die VDE das sieht, aber ist das nicht egal? 

Ich habe auch schon in Deutschland einige Schränke gesehen, wo in einem Feld die Elektronik, im anderen Feld die Pneumatik saß.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Februar 2008)

hallo,
das lustige mit der pneumatik im schaltschrank ist, ein normaler schlosser darf da nicht drann, mich ärgert das auch, ist aber soweit erlaubt, mit einschränkungen, aber es darf sein, empfehlungen sprechen sich für eine trennug aus, aber wir sind ja bald alle mechatroniker*ROFL*


----------



## Markus (24 Februar 2008)

zulässig ist das, aber wenn die pneumatik mit starken schleuchen angefahren wird sollte eine trennplatte (zb plexiglas) eingebaut werden damit ein sich lösender und wild umherschlagender schlauch keinen schaden an der elektrik anrichten kann...


----------



## HDD (24 Februar 2008)

Hi,
gebe meinem Freund Lori recht >>> und das ist sehr selten <<< ich halte auch nicht viel davon!!!!
Aber es wird oft gemacht, wenn schon dann aber die Abluft aller Ventile nach außen.
Und ein schlechter Elektriker gibt immer noch eine guter Pneumatiker.

HDD


----------



## PeterEF (24 Februar 2008)

Auch dieses Thema gabs hier schonmal: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17077

Baut man nach Maschinenrichtlinie (DIN EN 60204), ist eine räumliche Trennung elektrischer und nichtelektrischer Betriebsmittel gefordert. 

Eine Wartungseinheit für Druckluft (Filter, Abscheider, Absperrhahn) ist wohl eher nichtelektrisch, auch wenn das Hauptluftventil und ein Drucksensor draufsitzen..... -> nicht zulässig!


----------



## Chriz (2 März 2008)

danke ... das habe ich gesucht


----------

